
Show HN: MVP for a professional contact exchange Android app - AbdHicham
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=xyz.neno
======
AbdHicham
Hello community ! This is an initial MVP of a professional contact exchange
app I am working on, it is early stage but usable and I would love to hear
your thoughts and criticism.

